# Choosing An SUV And Trailer



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

I am going to get a car in a few months and I want an SUV that can pull a 2 horse trailer. I was thinking a Toyota 4Runner. Do you guys think this is sufficient? I can't get a truck and I was something sort of sporty and of course with good gas mileage. It has a 5000 lbs towing capacity. 
For the trailer, I was thinking a 2 horse Calico. The ones I am looking at are slant load and weigh 2420 lbs. Add a 1100 lb TB and it is only around 3500 lbs. Does this seem safe? I have only hauled a horse once and that was in a Nissan Titan with a 2 horse bp. Thanks to anyone who can help me!


----------

